#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  книга: Функциональное питание. Константин Монастырский.

## Aleksey L.

http://agelessnutrition.com/fn/cover.asp
читать книгу можно, нажав на "читать" в верхнем меню, либо предварительно распечатав. 

вопрос: кто-нибудь знаком со взглядами автора? если да, то какого мнения? стоит ли вообще тратить время на чтение?

----------


## Бхусуку

Не стОит. Он передрал основные идеи питания у доктора Аткинса (вплоть до запятых). 
Константин Монастырский одержим идеей долголетия до паранойи. Эта идея и содержится в его книге, выдавая за собственную диету.
Но это всего лишь моё скромное мнение.

----------


## Galina

Спасибо за ссылку. С большим удовлетворением прочитала несколько глав из книги. Не считаю, что время потратиля зря.

----------

